# Help identify this cichlid



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i recently purchesed a couple cichlids from my lps. all i know wbout them is there dwarf cichlids from africa, and they are bottum dwellers and they like going into caves. they have 2 stipes on each side and a stripe on the top of the dorsal fin. they are a light purple/blue but can change there color in an instant. they are slim. i got them thinking they were impature kribs but im not 100% sure.  i'll try to get pictures later this evening or tomarrow. thanx

-daemon


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is a picture of a Krib. It looks like what you are describing. They are African and bottom dwellers.

Does it look like what you have? If not, then see if you can get a picture. That helps alot in IDing fish.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

it doesnt look like its color but its body shape is almost exact sept mine are alittle skinnier and the stripe s are EXACTLY the same so im not sure. i did a good amount of reseach on kribs but not sure if mine are kribs. i looked for immature kribs but couldnt find any except ones that are a few days old. i was thinking they were a
Pseudotropheus but all of the Pseudotropheus family's stripes are vertical. mines stripes are horizaontal. im also not sure what level of the tank they occupy


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2006)

Could it be this one?

Or this one?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nope. im still looking in on what it is. i'll probably need it 2 grow more and get its full coloring


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

could it be a kind of shell dweller?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is a lesson for all you fishkeepers out there. Never buy an unidentified species, as the conditions in which it prefers to be kept are unknown, and also the eventual size of the fish is unknow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Cichlid Man said:


> This is a lesson for all you fishkeepers out there. Never buy an unidentified species, as the conditions in which it prefers to be kept are unknown, and also the eventual size of the fish is unknow.


exactly. that's why i dont like those "Assorted Cichlids" pet stores sell.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

awwww..... at least they act the same as the fish i wanted 2 get. its possible there shell dwellers cause they are fairly small, 1 1/2 - 1".


----------



## elwellj (Jun 12, 2006)

any pics then?????????????


----------

